# First Grow WW Hydraponics Dripp



## handsup (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi my names handsup This is my first grow. I had germed northen light but that went down hill when the hydro shop sent the wrong system now its white widdow. I have a budbox 1.2x1.2m tent, 10 pot wilma dripper system, 400w digital ballest, extraction carbon filter, osc fan. I chose to grow in clay pebbles cause its alot cleaner way to grow. I use canna vega/Flores and last 3 wks of Flowering will add pk13/14 I also use Liquid oxygen iconic this helps 2 promote white healthy roots plus keeps away limescale it contains hyrogen peroxide 5mil 2 every 10l every day. 

as I have said the hydro shop fukd ma order up so im still missing my ec and ph meter just now and my plants r starting to turn yellow and getting a bit dryed out feeling could be a matter of things if any1 can help that would be great thanks 

I havnt really been keeping a diary as such cause with all the hassle with the hydraponics shop not sending the right gear av not had time.

so far its been quite good im into my 7th day Flowering after the initial 6 wks veg not 2 sure if ill have to topp them yet but they r staring to show signs of sex ill post all my pics so far quite alot of them but ill post them in order


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## handsup (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks verry much happy reading will go more in depth in my next grow but for now my ww's r just samples


----------

